# On my way too work find!



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

So im on my way too work again and I always check out the woods/fields to see any wild life and so forth.....noticing a lot of deer destroying the fields at night and so forth looking for food....

Well today im driving down 99 and notice a bald eagle devouring a doe about 10 yards off the road....really cool site to see so up close! He's been seen quite a few times in the area feeding off of road carnage! 

About half mile up the road im still looking around and notice in the middle of a cut bean field what looks to be a set of sheds. Mind you im going approximately 60 mph and more than likely didn't see what I thought I did or it could of just been cut stubble....so I turn around and go back to where I thought I had seen them and creep down really slow and stop and take a pic of what I thought it was and zoom in and sure enough! I throw the truck in park and take of running through a ditch "which I sunk up too my knees in with dress shoes on lol" and run about 75 yards into a field and get them! Couldn't believe it! Fresh blood on the bottom so obvious sheds of last night! Could not believe I found a matching set so close together! After so many hours searching in the woods I find them driving down the road. LOL! Made my day!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Only you lol


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

That is one hell of a find. Beautiful pair. That would be worth mounting and be a great conversation piece through the years. Hope your luck continues and you sell some product to close the month.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm just hoping its good karma! My oldest is 6 years old and she made a decision all on her own that she wanted to get her hair cut and donate it too a little girl who didn't have any....so yesterday mom took her to get it done and she was so proud! This morning I gave two big bags of walleye to a fellow employee in need and it made his day! Might be god's little way in something little brightening my day!!!!! Definitely made me smile!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

congrats on the sheds and getting to see the eagle. and may your karma be good the whole season.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Great find on the sheds! Should have taken a photo of the shoes LOL


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Nice find and that is great what your daughter did.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice find Jarrett. What your daughter did is even better. Go buy a lottery ticket you're on a roll.


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

Tell your little girl she is special!!!!


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

Very cute haircut on a pretty girl. Hope your luck continues. Good Luck, Dick.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

You have a helleva pair of eyes scum frog. I had trouble seeing them sheds in the picture.
Cute daughter too. Take her fishing!!!


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Very nice report.!! Nice to hear good things on here once in a while&#128526;


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys appreciate it! One thing I don't take for granted is my vision. My mom is legally blind in one eye and my father wears glasses so me not having to use anything is awesome!!!! LOL.....

As far as my daughter goes I appreciate all the compliments! She was one of the greatest things that ever came too our lives! Has a huge heart and LOVES the outdoors! Cant wait to get her into the woods and on a boat! 

Thanks again!!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Sum Frog, your spotting those sheds is impressive. But much more impressive is the way you've raised your daughter. It's clear that you and your wife have been good role models for her. I only wish more parents could be the parents that you clearly are.

Well done sir .....


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice find! And you have a very kindhearted daughter too!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

That's awesome!....to the both of you!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Great find!

Have surely found more singles in the past than doubles.

You surely have to be proud of your daughter. That is something very special. Especially coming from a 6yr. old.



> Orig. posted by Scum_Frog:
> 
> My oldest is 6 years old and she made a decision all on her own that she wanted to get her hair cut and donate it too a little girl who didn't have any....so yesterday mom took her to get it done and she was so proud! This morning I gave two big bags of walleye to a fellow employee in need and it made his day! *Might be god's little way in something little brightening my day!!!!! Definitely made me smile!*


Proverbs 17-18:

_A man who is kind benefits himself,but a cruel man hurts himself.

The wicked earns deceptive wages, but one who sows righteousness gets a sure reward._


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

You saved the farmer from a possible ruined tire, but don't you think you should've had permission to get them first?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Sciotodarby said:


> You saved the farmer from a possible ruined tire, but don't you think you should've had permission to get them first?


Sheds are only around a matter of days before they are eaten by mice and whatever else...wouldnt of been any flat tire for a farmer...and I was waiting for someone to ask about having permission to get them...took longer than I thought!..nice find scum!


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

I've ran more sheds into tires than I care to remember and have found plenty more in the nick of time before running them in a tire. They last way longer than "just a matter of days."


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Sciotodarby said:


> You saved the farmer from a possible ruined tire, but don't you think you should've had permission to get them first?


You know he didn't have permission how? Geeze


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I've found quite a few sheds in late winter/early spring that were from the previous year. They last more than a couple of days.


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

bobk said:


> You know he didn't have permission how? Geeze



I made an assumption based on what was said. I'd say my assumption is probably right.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

supercanoe said:


> I've found quite a few sheds in late winter/early spring that were from the previous year. They last more than a couple of days.


Few and far between...most are eaten rather quickly...finding a 'few' isnt really anything when theres thousands of antlers dropped every year...yes you'll find some late but I stand by my statement that probably 90% are eaten within the first few days of being dropped...the saying in shed hunting is 'you have to find them fast'...any shed hunting article will tell you this.


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

There's not many mice or other rodents to eat a shed in a bean stubble field. They last a long while in that environment.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Don't know if antlers are eaten in a matter of days or not but most animals in the woods that need calcium will gnaw on them. Dogs will too so one would assume that yotes will as well. 

Assuming yotes chew on them, I wonder if the female yote would carry the antlers to their dens for the extra calcium for feeding their pups.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm speaking from first hand experience, not from what I read somewhere. I have found a lot of sheds. Some are perfect after a year in the woods, some are chewed on before the blood dries. It would however be rare for an antler to be totally consumed in a matter of days. If you want to believe what you read that is fine. I will stick with what I know from experience.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I live in PA. About 8 years ago or so someone shot a 4 pt that wasn't legal (we have antler restrictions) on the backside of my property. I found the deer but it was cold and the meat was no good. I had planned to go back and cut the antlers off and just never got around to it. I found the skull this fall in the same place and it still had half of its rack on it. But the other side had been chewed down...so antlers can certainly last out in the woods for quite a while.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

It's so sad how a post has to always turn to negativity. This is why this site needs to be limited unfortunately. To answer your question even though I don't need too Yes I had permission on that land since I know who owns the land and the farmer who rents it. Thanks for ruining a damn good thing/post. Makes me not want to share anything on here anymore.


----------



## BigFish614 (Jan 27, 2011)

Good find man. Just gotta get used to ignoring certain people on here. Ive stopped responding to the negative posts altogether. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> Orig. posted by *Scum_Frog*:
> 
> It's so sad how a post has to always turn to negativity. This is why this site needs to be limited unfortunately. To answer your question even though I don't need too Yes I had permission on that land since I know who owns the land and the farmer who rents it. Thanks for ruining a damn good thing/post. Makes me not want to share anything on here anymore.


Doesn't have to but often does. 

I know it sometimes gets difficult but keep sharing and just don't feed the negativity.

FWIW,

It did me good to hear about what you and your daughter did. Seems like today, everyday, we only hear of the selfishness of people. We only hear about parents not taking an interest in their children. Or teaching them the real values of life. 

Once again, sounds like you and the Mrs. are in the process of raising that beautiful daughter right. She'll grow up with a heart as beautiful as her smile.
Keep up the great work...

...and keep sharing your stories.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

X2, dont let neg post bother you, I enjoyed reading up until the permission thing, but now I just try to read over some people's negativity. Dont let other peoples problems get you down brother, some are just not happy unless they r stirring the pot and if you dont buy into their way of thinking you're wrong in their mind.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

+1 on an awesome day for you and a stroke of amazing luck! And yes you could have saved that farmer a few grand. I have friends that have one particular hay field that they don't cut anymore because every couple years they pick up a shed in a tire. One year they found 3 sets and one of those sets was a 2000 dollar set. That eats the hay profits pretty quick so congrats all around!


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

Sorry if my assumption was wrong, but that's a piece of info I wouldn't have left out in the post. Trespassers burn my butt more than anything. I apologize.


----------



## coopason (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your story Frog.
Nice to know that a 6 yr old, willing to do something so nice.

another ND football fan here

coop


----------

